# Building vs Addition definition



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi all,

MH, can you provide the current CBC definition for a building vs an addition.

If an addition is attached to an existing retail building must it comply with the requirements for a "new" building or an "existing" building? 
Can a AHJ "require" compliance with "new" vs "existing" ?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 30, 2019)

An addition adds area, height, or both to an existing building. If the “addition” is separated from the existing building by the use of a fire wall, then it is considered a complete and separate building.

In either situation, the new construction must comply with the current adopted code.


----------



## steveray (Jan 30, 2019)

i'd go with Ron on that....But it is California......


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2019)

Yes, but an "addition" differs from a "new" building in that it is an alteration. Alterations/additions to existing buildings have some less stringent requirements then "new" buildings


----------



## RLGA (Jan 30, 2019)

An addition is not necessarily an alteration. An alteration requires the reconfiguration of existing space. You can attach an addition to an existing building with no new openings between the existing building and addition; thus, it is an addition without alteration. Even an addition that utilizes an existing exterior opening as an opening between the existing building and the addition does not reconfigure existing space and, thus, is not considered an alteration.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 30, 2019)

Adding a mezzanine to an existing tenant space is an alteration, no?


----------



## RLGA (Jan 30, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Adding a mezzanine to an existing tenant space is an alteration, no?


Yes, but not necessarily an addition. A mezzanine, by definition, is not a story, so it doesn't add height (unless you have to raise the roof structure to make it fit). Also, mezzanines do not contribute to building area (as long as the entire mezzanine area is within the existing footprint of the building), so the area of a building is not increased. Therefore, if the mezzanine does not add area and does not add height, then it is not an addition.

However, if the mezzanine requires the moving of an exterior wall and adding roof area, but is open to the exterior underneath a portion of the mezzanine (which I think is your situation), then building area has been increased because the definition of _building area _states it is the area included within the exterior walls; thus, a portion of the mezzanine is an addition and would be included in the building area determination.

This is a tricky situation that is not common.


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2019)

1101.1 Scope. An addition to a building or structure shall comply with the International Codes as adopted for new construction without requiring the existing building or structure to comply with any requirements of those codes or of these provisions, except as required by this chapter. Where an addition impacts the existing building or structure, that portion shall comply with this code.

Really pretty basic...


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 31, 2019)

So SR, if the new Mezzanine (in a 4 story retail building) is used for display purposes with similar displays (equal facilitation, no?) on the main floor of a ground floor retail space you would or would not have to have a lift vs an accessible egress stair (only 1 is required)?


----------



## steveray (Jan 31, 2019)

How big is the mezzanine?


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 31, 2019)

Less than 3,000 sq. ft., accessible only from within the tenant space which is directly accessible to an exterior (open courtyard) POT to the public sidewalk.


----------



## steveray (Feb 1, 2019)

It would really come down to the details on that then...But possible...

(Add) 1103.2.16 Mezzanines. Mezzanines having fewer than 3,000 square feet (278.7 m2) of
gross floor area, either singly or in the aggregate for multiple mezzanines on any floor, are not
required to be accessible and are not required to be located on an accessible route, provided that
the goods and services available on any mezzanine shall be available in accessible areas.

And then when they move their displays around, (without permit) it is a violation....Much like our gross vs. net OL conversation about casework in that other thread....


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2019)

*California...... Section 202 Definitions *

*[A] ADDITION. *An extension or increase in floor area or height of a building or structure. [DSA-AC] An expansion, extension or increase in the gross floor area or height of a building or facility.
*[A] ALTERATION. *Any construction or renovation to an existing structure other than repair or addition. [DSA-AC] A change, addition or modification in construction, change in occupancy or use, or structural repair to an existing building or facility. Alterations include, but are not limited to, remodeling, renovation, rehabilitation, reconstruction, historic restoration, resurfacing of circulation paths or vehicular ways, changes or rearrangement of the structural parts or elements, and changes or rearrangement in the plan configuration of walls and full-height partitions. Normal maintenance, reroofing, painting or wallpapering, or changes to mechanical and electrical systems are not alterations unless they affect the usability of the building or facility.
*NEWLY CONSTRUCTED. *[HCD 1-AC] A building that has never before been used or occupied for any purpose.

*2016 CA EBC Section 403 Alterations*
*403.1 General*
Except as provided by Section 401.2 or this section, alterations to any building or structure shall comply with the requirements of the _California Building Code_ or _California Residential Code_, as applicable, for new construction. Alterations shall be such that the existing building or structure is no less conforming to the provisions of the _California Building Code_ or _California Residential Code,_ as applicable, than the existing building or structure was prior to the alteration. 

*Exceptions:*

An existing stairway shall not be required to comply with the requirements of Section 1011 of the _California Building Code_ where the existing space and construction does not allow a reduction in pitch or slope.
Handrails otherwise required to comply with Section 1011.11 of the _California Building Code_ shall not be required to comply with the requirements of Section 1014.6 of the _California Building Code_ regarding full extension of the handrails where such extensions would be hazardous due to plan configuration.
*[BSC]* For state-owned buildings, including those owned by the University of California and the California State University and the judicial council, the requirements of Sections 403.3 through 403.4 are replaced by the requirements of Sections 317 through 322. 
*403.1.1 Replacement, retention and extension of original materials*

[HCD 1] Local ordinances or regulations shall permit the replacement, retention and extension of original materials, and the use of original methods of construction, for any building or accessory structure, provided such building or structure complied with the building code provisions in effect at the time of original construction and the building or accessory structure does not become or continue to be a substandard building. For additional information, see Health and Safety Code Sections 17912, 17920.3, 17922(d), 17922.3, 17958.8 and 17958.9.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2019)

*IBC
ADDITION. *An extension or increase in floor area or height of a building or structure. 
*ALTERATION.* Any construction or renovation to an _existing structure_ other than _repair_ or _addition_.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 1, 2019)

MH, do you agree with Steve's comment in red with regards to same goods being available on both levels (tenant wants to offer a level of privacy/security to certain clients


----------

